# A hobbyist returning from hiatus (sorta).



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Where can i get ADA aquasoil and their tanks (or similar looking ones)*

Where can I buy ADA products or any other similar quality rimless tanks? What about the stands? Last but not least, where can I get the aqua soil and how much approximately do I need to spend to cover a 180 gallon tank (6x2x2)? How about converting a old tank into a sump? Are there professionals that can do it for me? I am not much of a plumber.

Last but not least, any tips on saving money but still being able to create that look?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

So I found out about Aqua Inspiration and their "starfire" tanks, their 180 gallon tanks are $1600, very reasonable.

My question is, what makes a tank better in quality compared to another? Do I have to worry about leaks or cracks in the future? Should I just custom make one from Miracles for a peace of mind?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanted to buy that 6 footer from AI but after doing some research regarding ADA's 180P using 15mm glass (which is comparable to AI's tank), there is too much risk of this tank failing. The glass needs to be thicker. If you get a quote from Miracles, they will use 19m glass I think.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you have an approximate idea of what Miracles will charge for a starphire rimless standard 6x2x2 tank?

Maybe I'll buy the tank from Miracles and the stand from AI.

Any input on this subject is welcomed.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

*Rimless Tank*

Hi Kevin,

I have great prices for rimless tank. Please message me. Thanks



Kevin007 said:


> Do you have an approximate idea of what Miracles will charge for a starphire rimless standard 6x2x2 tank?
> 
> Maybe I'll buy the tank from Miracles and the stand from AI.
> 
> Any input on this subject is welcomed.


----------

